# Essential Oils



## jill1034 (Feb 1, 2016)

I want to use essential oils on my 16 week old. They are recommended by my vet for flea & tick repellent. I use them on my family (for lots of things not just bugs).

Has anyone used them on their dogs? What positive and negative experiences have you had? Are there any that are particularly bad for Havanese? 

I am using Dog Oiler and the book, SpOIL Your Pets as a guide and for recipes.

Thanks.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

I am considering using this natural product for fleas but haven't tried it yet:
FleaHex - all natural flea control for dogs


----------



## jill1034 (Feb 1, 2016)

I tried a "natural" product and it caused him to vomit. I have used Lavender on a tick bite at this point and he seems fine (just really relaxed).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Be REALLY careful with straight essential oils unless you REALLY know what you are doing. They can cause severe burns and severe allergies if used improperly.

Sentry makes a flea and tick product called "Natural Defense" which is based on essential oils. I have used this quite successfully on my dogs, but it is a product specifically designed for dogs... not something I made up myself.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

be wary of "all natural" . in any product. Arsenic is a natural product. If you want to do this right I would give Catherine an email , she is excellent in this area. here ... Natural Pest Control - Fleas and Ticks - The Possible Canine


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use doterra essential oils for our family. I agree with Karen Randall. You have to be really careful with essential oils and pets, cats even more than dogs. But if you do your research some of them can be helpful. I have used one of the doterra blends, TerraShield on Leo and will try it on Rexy as things get buggy here in a few weeks. I tried Frontline on Leo the first summer he was with us and it made him extremely itchy so I bathed him the next day and looked for another way to keep bugs at bay. I did use Vectra 3D on him in October when we went to the beach. It did not cause itching or any other issue as far as I could tell. I use it a few times per year on the big dogs. With the TerraShield, I put a few drops on my hands, rub them together and the rub it through Leo's coat. Mosquitos will buzz around but don't land on him. I use TerraShield on myself as well if I will be outside much. We don't seem to have much trouble with ticks or fleas here. I don't know if this product or other essential oils would suffice in areas with more flea and tick issues.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I've tried essential oils a few times mainly rosemary, pepper mint and eucalyptus though i hear tea tree and citronela can still be used. Basically what i have done is to put it in a bottle, mixed with water and applied on Sammy's coat. I thought it was really effective.


----------



## Chris1980 (Dec 29, 2018)

Annabellam said:


> I've tried essential oils a few times mainly rosemary, pepper mint and eucalyptus though i hear tea tree and citronela can still be used. Basically what i have done is to put it in a bottle, mixed with water and applied on Sammy's coat. I thought it was really effective.


Sorry for the bump but I couldn't resist 0
I've tried essential oils a few times on my cat and on my dog. I was looking for something less chemical and more natural. I did the same as Annabellam did, I've tried pepper mint and eucalyptus as well as lavender and tea tree mix. Gosh, the last one was a smelly one :crying: but it was worth trying. I also read here that gum oil and castor oil are great repellants too. Sounds interesting to me, but don't hope it's not so smelly.


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Look up Melissa Shelton - animaleo. She has a lot of info on this.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I used flex hex on Kosmo. You wrap your pup in a towel for ten minutes after a generous application on damp hair post bath. I also bought the spray for bedding. I later went back to ugly chemicals because holding him still in a towel was arduous. Silly me.

The products are under the sink.


----------

